# First time



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I am thinking of getting back into bird hunting, and would like to get my son involved. He is 13, and has not shot anything but clay targets so far. My question is, am I best to start him out shooting on a preserve, or should I get some plots information and head west with him? I would love to get him some shooting and game under his belt. With that said, are there any preserves close by the Halstad/Hillsboro areas that people can recoment? Thanks!!!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Take him out during the youth season Oct. 4 and 5. I went out last year and shot some roosters during youth season. You just have to be where the birds are.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I forgot to write that if you can find a preserve near you, go for it! You will save money on gas too.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Try the PLOTS on the Youth opener (if thats legal?). If you are looking for a preserve hunt in Eastern ND try Section 17 Preserve...just west of Casselton. :beer:


----------

